# Probleme mit Laufwerken nach udev-068-Update

## klemi

Hallo, bei mir klappt der Zugriff auf das CDOM(dvd)-Laufwerk nicht mehr, nachdem ich heute auf udev 068 upgedatet habe. Ich habe alle Eintragungen so gelassen wie vorher. I n der 50-udev-rules hat sich jedoch einiges geändert.

Wie werden denn die Laufwerke von udev jetzt angesprochen?

Merkwürdig die udef.conf - hier fehlen m.E. die Dateiangeben von udev-rules-oder?

```
# /etc/udev/udev.conf:  main config file for udev

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-fs/udev/files/udev.conf.post_059,v 1.1 2005/07/03 07:11:11 gregkh Exp $

#

# This file can be used to override some of udev's default values

# for where it looks for files, and where it places device nodes.

# udev_root - where in the filesystem to place the device nodes

udev_root="/dev/"

# udev_db - The name and location of the udev database.

#           NOTE: this should be somewhere that is writable before

#                 / is mounted rw, like /dev ...

udev_db="/dev/.udevdb"

# udev_rules - The name and location of the udev rules file

udev_rules="/etc/udev/rules.d/"

# udev_log - set to "yes" if you want logging

udev_log="no"

```

Müssen für die Laufwerke noch durch eigene 10-udev-rules deklariert werden - bisher hatte ich keine mehr deklariert.

In der fstab wurde das cdrom-Laufwerk dynamisch (gemanaged) eigebunden. Merkwürdig ist, das ich auf dem dvdrw einen Zugriff hatte auf eine dvd (hier kam durch KDesktop die Info hoch: 

```
mount: blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/hdd ist schreibgeschützt, wird eingehängt im Nur - Lese - Modus
```

). Die Meldung habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen.

Auf das cdrom-Laufwerk kann ich nicht zugreifen. Vielleicht ein Symlink falsch?

Meine angelegten Verzeichnisse auf /media:

```
tux media # ls

cdrom  DIGIKAM_M603  dvd  dvdrw  fd0  floppy

tux media #
```

Kann da mir jemand weiterhelfen? Echt Ärgerlich mit den Änderungen von udev - finde ich.

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!

Klemi

----------

## misterjack

 *klemi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # udev_rules - The name and location of the udev rules file
> 
> udev_rules="/etc/udev/rules.d/" 

 

da fehlt nix  :Razz: 

 *klemi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mount: blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/hdd ist schreibgeschützt, wird eingehängt im Nur - Lese - Modus

 

jo das kommt wenn man versucht eine cd im rw-modus zu mounten

außerdem fehlt das wichtigste, deine fstab  :Wink: 

----------

## klemi

ok, fstab habe ich vergessen - wird heute nachmittag nachgereicht (bin im Moment nicht am Home-PC).

Wichtig wäre für mich noch:

1.) Ich habe ivman installiert: Müssen die Laufwerke überhaupt deklariert werden? Wenn man das wegläßt werden doch Laufwerke automatisch gemanaged (eigebunden).

2.) Wieso fehlt in udev.conf nicht der Dateinname. Es müsset doch die Regel 50-udev-rules auftauchen und auch 10-udev-rules - oder sehe ich da was falsch?

3.) Feststellen möchte ich noch eines:

Vor dem udeb-update funktionierte alles bestens. Nach udev-update traten die beschriebenen Probleme auf.

4.) Ich habe Kernel 2.6.10-r6 drauf. Verträgt sich dieser eventuelle nicht mit dem neuen udev?

Klemi

----------

## Roller

Das Problem hatte ich auch, schau mal in welcher gruppe dein CD-ROM ist. Bei mir war es früher in der Gruppe Disk, jetzt ist es in der Gruppe cdrom.

----------

## Raistlin

 *klemi wrote:*   

> ok, fstab habe ich vergessen - wird heute nachmittag nachgereicht (bin im Moment nicht am Home-PC).
> 
> Wichtig wäre für mich noch:
> 
> 1.) Ich habe ivman installiert: Müssen die Laufwerke überhaupt deklariert werden? Wenn man das wegläßt werden doch Laufwerke automatisch gemanaged (eigebunden).
> ...

 

Hi,

1) kann ich dir nicht helfen - ich kenne ivman nicht - fände es aber komisch, wenn er laufwerke automagisch einbindet...

2) das ist der Sinn der Namensgebung von XX-udev.rules: sie werden alphabetisch durchgearbeitet... also 

```

10-udev.rules

11-udev.rules

12-udev.rules

...

...

50-udev.rules

51-udev.rules

...

```

 usw. usf.

Aber was du genau mit Wieso fehlt in udev.conf nicht der Dateinname. meinst, ist mir nicht so ganz klar... (Warum fehlt auf meinem Konto nicht kein Geld?  :Wink:  )

3) Ich sehe keine Probleme  :Wink:  Poste mal deine fstab, vielleicht sehen wir dann welche  :Razz: 

4) Nö - Vom Kernel hat sich nichts geändert, das problematisch sein könnte (wäre ja komisch, wenn Du der einzige wärst, der sich beschweren würde  :Laughing:  ) - ich habe den 2.6.10, 2.6.11, 2.6.12 mit udev-086 am laufen. Die Probleme liegen also bei Dir  :Wink: 

Gruss, R.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bitte mal die Suchfunktion benutzen, und dann auch mal hier lesen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2631428-highlight-.html#2631428

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2573539-highlight-.html#2573539

Ich hatte das Problem auch schon. War ein Fehler in udev. Damals hatte ich die KEYWORDS in der make.conf gesetzt. Habe dann nach und nach alle System-Programme auf die stabile Version gebracht. Mal sehen, ob der Fehler behben wurde. Werde jetzt auch mal udev updaten.

----------

## klemi

heir meine fstab, so wie Sie vor dem udev-068 - update war und auch funktioniert hat:

```
/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda5      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hda6      /usr      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda7      /opt      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda8      /var      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda9      /home      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda10      /video      ext3      noatime         0 1

#/dev/hdc      /media/dvd   iso9660      noauto,users,exec   0 0

/dev/hdd      /media/dvdrw   iso9660      noauto,users,exec   0 0

/dev/fd0      /media/floppy   auto      noauto,rw,users,umask=007   0 0

#/dev/MO_Disk      /media/MO_Disk   vfat,ext3,ext2   noauto,users,exec   0 0

/dev/DIGIKAM_M603   /media/DIGIKAM_M603 auto      noauto,rw,users,noatime 0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrom1           auto    users,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
```

ein 

```
tux ~ # ls -l /dev/dvd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3  2. Sep 2005  /dev/dvd -> hdc

```

Wo bleibt der Symlink auf cdrom, müßte doch in durch 50-udev-rules definbiert sein, oder?

Die neue 50-udev-rules von udev-068 lautet:

```
# cdrom symlinks and other good cdrom naming

BUS=="ide",   KERNEL=="hd[a-z]", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",   KERNEL="sr[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",   KERNEL="scd[a-z]", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*",      SYMLINK+="cdrom%e", GROUP="cdrom"

ENV{ID_CDROM_CD_RW}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="cdrw%e"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="dvd%e"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD_R}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="dvdrw%e"

```

Muß hier noch etwas angepasst werden?

Wenn ich auf das cdrom-Symbol klicke erscheint die Meldung:

```
"Konnte /media/cdrom in etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab nicht finden"
```

Meinem user-Konto habe ich die Gruppe cdrom hinzugefügt!

Freue mich auf Eure Tipps!

Gruß 

Klemi

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
Wenn ich auf das cdrom-Symbol klicke erscheint die Meldung:

Code:

"Konnte /media/cdrom in etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab nicht finden"
```

Kann ich auch nicht. Da steht 

```

/dev/hdc                /media/ [b] cdrom1 [/b]           auto    users,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
```

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast Du ein DVD Laufwerk.

Habe ich auch.

Ich habe das einmal als cdrom und einmal als dvd angelegt.

----------

## klemi

Hi, Flammenflitzer,

hast Du geupdatet auf udev-068?

Ich verstehe nicht, wie es mit einer stable-Version Probleme bereitet!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich noch nicht. Hast Du nun /media/cdrom1 oder /media/cdrom. Entweder Tippfehler oder fstab bzw. Mountpunkt ändern.

----------

## klemi

Der Eintrag wurde ja automatisch erstellt. Ich weiß nicht wo media7cdrom1 herkommt. Ich bin mir fast sicher, das in der alten udev-058 der automatische Eintrag von hal anders aussah.

Das Verzeichnis in /media/cdrom1 wurde auch vom System erstellt.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Also bitte mal als root

```

mkdir /media/cdrom1

chmod 755 /media/cdrom1

```

Dann mal versuchen /media/cdrom1 zu mounten.

----------

## klemi

Langsam versteh ich nichts mehr:

 *Quote:*   

> tux media # chmod 755 /media/cdrom1

  als root

danach immer noch

```
klemens@tux ~ $ ls -l /media/

insgesamt 28

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  2. Sep 01:34 cdrom

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  2. Sep 17:35 cdrom1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 12. Aug 18:43 DIGIKAM_M603

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  2. Sep 00:06 dvd

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  2. Sep 00:03 dvdrw

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  7. Aug 18:13 fd0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  7. Aug 18:14 floppy
```

und 

```
klemens@tux ~ $ mount /media/cdrom1

mount: Kein Medium gefunden
```

Gruß

klemi

----------

## klemi

Ich habe hier nochmals udev.config (nach dem Update) 

```
# /etc/udev/udev.conf:  main config file for udev

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-fs/udev/files/udev.conf.post_059,v 1.1 2005/07/03 07:11:11 gregkh Exp $

#

# This file can be used to override some of udev's default values

# for where it looks for files, and where it places device nodes.

# udev_root - where in the filesystem to place the device nodes

udev_root="/dev/"

# udev_db - The name and location of the udev database.

#           NOTE: this should be somewhere that is writable before

#                 / is mounted rw, like /dev ...

udev_db="/dev/.udevdb"

# udev_rules - The name and location of the udev rules file

udev_rules="/etc/udev/rules.d/"

# udev_log - set to "yes" if you want logging

udev_log="no"
```

und hier aus der man-Page udev (allerdings vom Juli2005

```
Eine Beispiel udev.conf Datei könnte so aussehen:

# udev_root - Wo sollen die Geräte nodes im Dateisystem kreiert werden

udev_root="/udev"

# udev_db - Der Name und Ort der udev Datenbank.

udev_db="/udev/.udev.tdb"

# udev_rules - Der Name der Regeldatei oder -Verzeichnisses, wo nach Dateien mit dem Suffix .rules gesucht werden soll.

udev_rules="/etc/udev/rules.d/"

# udev_permissions - Der Name der udev Rechtedatei oder -Verzeichnisses, wo nach Dateien mit dem Suffix .permissions gesucht werden soll.

udev_permissions="/etc/udev/udev.permissions"

# udev_log - Setze dies auf "yes", falls Logging erwünscht - sonst "no".

udev_log="yes"

# default_mode - Sezte den Standardmodus für alle in der Rechtedatei nicht-ge-matched Dateien.

default_mode="0666"

# default_owner - Setze den Standardbesitzer für alle nodes, die nicht in der Rechtedatei ge-matched wurden.

default_owner="root"

# default_group - Setze die Standardgruppe für alle nodes, die nicht in der Rechtedatei ge-matched wurden.

default_group="root"
```

Hat sich hier wirklich so viel geändert? Muß da nicht udev hin, wo dev steht?

Hat jemand vielleicht noch die udev.config der 058 Version?

Danke für Rückmeldungen!

----------

## firefly

nein  :Smile:  auser du willst die device-nodes unter /udev haben, nur da werden alle programme nach den device-nodes nicht suchen  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was zeigt ls -la /dev/hdc ?

(Ich denke nicht, daß es an udev liegt.)

Habe jetzt udev-update eingespielt. Werde morgen mal melden, ob da was faul ist.

----------

## klemi

```
klemens@tux ~ $ ls -la /dev/hdc

#brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 0  2. Sep 2005  /dev/hdc
```

sieht doch eigentlich ganz gut aus? Oder?

----------

## klemi

Noch was interessantes: das statisch eingebundene dvdrw (siehe fstab) scheint zu funktionieren.

```
klemens@tux ~ $ ls -la /dev/hdd

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 64  2. Sep 20:39 /dev/hdd
```

Jetzt frage ich nur, wieso das "managed"- device dvd (cdrom1) nicht funktioniert! Wieso?

Das wirft bei mir die Grundsatzfrage auf, welche devices fest deklariert sein sollen in der fstab und welche besser über hal gemanaged werden sollen?

Bisher habe ich dazu nichts definitives in der sonst guten Gentoo-Dokumentation gefunden.

Vielleicht fällt ja jemand etwas ein dazu.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## misterjack

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Langsam versteh ich nichts mehr:
> 
> ```
> klemens@tux ~ $ mount /media/cdrom1
> 
> ...

 

CD oder DVD eingelegt?   :Twisted Evil: 

Übrigens wenn du ivman einsetzt solltes du dir schon in klaren sein wie man seine fstab richtig konfiguriert und wie man mit austauschbaren Datenträgern umgeht. Z.b. schreibst du dass seit dem Update von udev die meldung kommt "mount: blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/hdd ist schreibgeschützt, wird eingehängt im Nur - Lese - Modus". Wenn ich aber deinem dazugehörigen fstab Eintrag sehe:  "/dev/hdd      /media/dvdrw   iso9660      noauto,users,exec   0 0" dann wundert mich das gar nicht. irgendwie muss der fehler bei dir liegen, weil du hast in dem thread schon oft genug nichtwissen von einfachen sachen gezeigt. ich will nicht auf dir rumhacken, aber du solltest dich mal mit der materie mounten und device nodes mal genauer beschäftigen  :Smile: 

----------

## klemi

Hallo, insbesondere Misterjack,

will ich gar nicht abstreiten, das der Fehler bei mir liegt. Aber device nodes bringe ich da eher mit devfs in Verbindung - und das will ich ja nicht - oder seh ich da etwas falsch.

Lass mich nicht unwissend weiter stochern, sondern sag oder zeig mir, wie's geht.

Übrigens habe ich 

Ich habe zwischenzeitig in der fstab den Kommentar zum device hdc herausgenommen, somit wird der Eintrag statisch festgeschrieben. Diese Frage beleibt auch noch unbeantwortet, welche Medien von hal,dbus etc. während des Betriebs angesteckt werden können - gemanaged werden, also ohne deklarierten fstab-Eintrag vom user.

Und noch eins - ich bin da nicht der einzige, der Probleme mit udev hat. Im englischsprachigen Forum gibt es meherere Seiten zu dem Thema.

Danke!

----------

## Anarcho

 *klemi wrote:*   

> will ich gar nicht abstreiten, das der Fehler bei mir liegt. Aber device nodes bringe ich da eher mit devfs in Verbindung - und das will ich ja nicht - oder seh ich da etwas falsch.

 

Oh ja!

Für Device-Notes brauchst du weder devfs noch udev. Du brauchst nur den Befehl mknod um device-nodes anzulegen (bzw. die entsprechenden C-Funktionen in einem eigenen Programm).

devfs und udev sind nur dazuda das du das ganze nicht per Hand machen musst. 

Du könntest dir zum Beispiel so einen device-node character device mit major und minor number 70 im Verzeichnis /root erstellen:

```
workstation ~ # mknod schnitzel c 70 70 

workstation ~ # ll schnitzel

crw-r--r--  1 root root 70, 70  3. Sep 10:33 schnitzel

workstation ~ # 
```

----------

## klemi

Anarcho,

ok, jetzt weiß ich das die device nodes von udev erstellt werden, aber konkret, wie komme ich in dem Problem weiter. Wo ist der Haken, das ich auf das dvd nicht zugreifen kann?

Auch diese fstab hilft nicht weiter:

```
# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda5      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hda6      /usr      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda7      /opt      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda8      /var      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda9      /home      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda10      /video      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hdc      /media/dvd   auto      noauto,user,users,gid=10,umask=007   0 0

/dev/hdd      /media/dvdrw   iso9660      noauto,users,exec   0 0

/dev/fd0      /media/floppy   auto      noauto,rw,users,umask=007   0 0

#/dev/MO_Disk      /media/MO_Disk   vfat,ext3,ext2   noauto,users,exec   0 0

/dev/DIGIKAM_M603   /media/DIGIKAM_M603 auto      noauto,rw,users,noatime 0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0
```

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## klemi

Ich habe jetzt an der Hardwarefunktion meines dvd-Laufwerkes gezweifelt.

Bei einem Test unter Windows XP - siehe da - geht der Zugriff auf das laufwerk auch nicht. Das Laufwerk wird im Explorer angezeigt - aber keine dvd und keine cdrom erkannt. Nach einer Weile erschein"bitte cd einlegen).

Der Auswurfknopf unter Gentoo funktioniert übrigens auch softwaremäßig über "auswerfen".

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

